# NC Report 4-3-12



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I got up to NC this past week and was able to take out my girlfriend on the ocean for her first offshore trip that wasnt on a cruise ship  I want to give a big shout out to Zack for supplying his ride. Its always a pleasure.
We came up empty on the high speed trolling (not even a sniff from mr wahoo)









We did a little jigging and Stacy was able to get her first jack on 240g Katana. We also caught a lot of false albies.

























Later in the day we caught a few triggers. Zack had the hot hand. We got them on combo of jigs, tipped jigs and bait.
Nice ride home to say the least.



















Stacy with our triggers


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mess of triggers. Water looked beautiful, couldn't have been much better for her "first" offshore trip.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

What part of NC did ya go to?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

TheRoguePirate said:


> What part of NC did ya go to?


I still have a house in Beaufort. Fished out of there and to the south in the 400's.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Nice mess of triggers. Water looked beautiful, couldn't have been much better for her "first" offshore trip.


You get less than a handfull of days like this in NC each year. We got soooo lucky for her. :thumbsup:

Zack said if she was going to bring weather like that she needed to come every week


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> You get less than a handfull of days like this in NC each year. We got soooo lucky for her. :thumbsup:
> 
> Zack said if she was going to bring weather like that she needed to come every week


Yeah, I fished out of Beaufort twice and wasn't as lucky on the weather.


----------

